# Go Kart



## harpo_72 (Dec 2, 2019)

I have had my Go Kart electric trolley for 8 years now.
I have updated to a lithium battery and had a service last year (felt like it had a total rebuild).
The thing just keeps going ! It lasts 2 rounds on 1 charge.
I have had an issue with the top mount and I have lost a vital accessory bolt, I contacted them directly asking if I could purchase said bolt and whether they had a solution for the top mount.
12hrs later I receive and email asking me to identify the bolt I would like, and asking me if I would like to send my trolley back to have a new top mount fitted or would I be okay to fit it myself.
12hrs later parts are sent to me 1st class at no expense to myself and for free.

They have always been this great in their customer service and this quick. 
I love this, this is how it should be, and I would highly recommend them to anyone looking for an electric trolley!
Thank you Go Kart Electric Golf, your awesome!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			I have had my Go Kart electric trolley for 8 years now.
I have updated to a lithium battery and had a service last year (felt like it had a total rebuild).
The thing just keeps going ! It lasts 2 rounds on 1 charge.
I have had an issue with the top mount and I have lost a vital accessory bolt, I contacted them directly asking if I could purchase said bolt and whether they had a solution for the top mount.
12hrs later I receive and email asking me to identify the bolt I would like, and asking me if I would like to send my trolley back to have a new top mount fitted or would I be okay to fit it myself.
12hrs later parts are sent to me 1st class at no expense to myself and for free.

They have always been this great in their customer service and this quick.
I love this, this is how it should be, and I would highly recommend them to anyone looking for an electric trolley!
Thank you Go Kart Electric Golf, your awesome!
		
Click to expand...

I've always said they are one of the best golf related companies in terms of customer service


----------

